# dvd rental



## paulspain (Jul 5, 2009)

Does anyone know of a DVD rental service like LoveFilm in the UK down here in Spain? My local video shop's selection is pretty horrible and I miss being able to just line up 50 films and have them be sent to me like I did at home.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paulspain said:


> Does anyone know of a DVD rental service like LoveFilm in the UK down here in Spain? My local video shop's selection is pretty horrible and I miss being able to just line up 50 films and have them be sent to me like I did at home.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Paul


I dont know where abouts you are, but we have couple of DVD rental places in our town and they're brilliant! That said, there really isnt much time or inclination to sit inside watching TV. Thats not why I came to spain

Jo xx


----------

